
List of Maker/Hacker Personal Websites - user00012-ab
Are personal maker websites dead?  What websites do people point their RSS readers to these days?  Sites that aren&#x27;t major content creators&#x2F;aggregators, but just normal people that occasionally post the cool projects they do? I am at a lost to finding anything like this on google.
======
mcint
Follow the vibrancy[1]. HN is _receptive_ to those kinds of cool hardware
projects, but it isn't _main focus_ here.

Makers who are specializing and have a platform attract like-minded others. Go
to their published work, check the comments, check forums, ask in Discords and
you might have better luck in your search. Follow creators across platforms
other than self-managed web. YouTube, Twitter, ? Thingiverse. Or Google
(keyword) Alerts.

I think of
[https://youtube.com/appliedscience](https://youtube.com/appliedscience) (with
active twitter and semi-active blog, I've discovered at your prompting). His
featured channels[2] appear numerous and promising.

Check local hackerspaces, noisebridge and sudoroom come to mind in the Bay
Area. Ask in their IRC channels, or check websites.

Follow the individuals long-term if you can. Support people doing interesting
things.

Be the change you wish to see. Possibly supporting them monetarily, or
reaching out to encourage, offer suggestions, and to collaborate, imitate, or
extend.

[1]: [https://prog21.dadgum.com/97.html](https://prog21.dadgum.com/97.html)

[.]: [https://youtube.com/appliedscience](https://youtube.com/appliedscience)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333/channels](https://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333/channels)

------
jjjbokma
I now and then blog articles on
[http://johnbokma.com/blog/](http://johnbokma.com/blog/). I also blog daily on
[https://plurrrr.com/](https://plurrrr.com/) but it's mostly link dumping.

~~~
user00012-ab
not to be nitpicky, but I was looking more for people that make physical
things.

